# Closing Up A Trailer



## grytza (Apr 8, 2010)

I love my new trailer, but other than making sure all the lights are off and the frig is off, is there a way to make sure there is nothing draining the battery when I put it in storage for a couple weeks? I would think that I should disconnect the batteries but the dealer said I don't need to.

I have a 250RS and I just don't want the first time I go to use it the batteries are dead.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are drains on the battery even with everything that you can turn off manually being turned off. If you will be in storage more then 10-14 days I would recommend you disconnect the negative terminal on the battery. There are several switches designed just for doing this.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Install one of these and shut off the batteries just to be safe. Just a few bucks at Walmart.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

The three electrical drains I have are

1. the CO detector and 
2. the propane detector and
3. the factory Jensen stereo. (Yep, a small current keeps the station presets alive, etc.)

The detectors are "hard wired" to the 12vdc lines (not on a switch) so they continue to function when you're parked or in storage. They will drain a set of batteries in ~ 2 weeks. The stereo can be shut off by pulling the fuse in the converter front panel. But that's a nusiance.

Thus it's a good idea to disconnect your batteries while storing the trailer.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

So a quick question. I just got my trailer back after being serviced (there for one week). The battery was completely drained. Is it ok to let it sit or should I go ahead and get it charged back up sooner rather than later. We are going camping this weekend so I was going to charge it wednesday night bit will charge it tonight if I need to.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Charge it. One of the worst things you can do to a lead/acid battery is let it sit in a discharged state.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes X2. Charge them (it) asap. Batteries get very upset when left in the discharged state. Charge them (it) immediately.

Invest in a digital voltmeter (~$20 - $30 at Radio Shack or equivalent). You don't need an expensive one. Make sure the liquid inside the battery fully covers the plates--open the access thingy on top (wear goggles or keep your head away from it so you don't get splashed with acid) and look in. A flashlight helps here.

If you need water, distilled is best but tap water will do in a pinch. Measure the voltage across the + and - terminals--it should be about 13.5 volts. Lower than ~11.2 volts or so is fully discharged. Bad.

It will take a decent battery charger overnight to charge up a pretty well discharged 12v battery. Check after 3 - 6 hours of charging and make sure the plates are fully covered with water.

After the charger has done its duty, disconnect it and allow 3 - 5 hours and then check the voltage. That allows the "surface charge" to dissipate and you get a much more accurate voltage reading. If your plates were uncovered for a while, it is quite possible that you'll not be able to get to 100% charged (about 13.5 volts). If you're done and you have 13.2 or .3, then you know that the battery was somewhat damaged, and your useful life will be shortened. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## grytza (Apr 8, 2010)

[quote name='thefulminator' date='12 April 2010 - 08:56 AM' timestamp='1271084210' post='379655']
Install one of these and shut off the batteries just to be safe. Just a few bucks at Walmart.

I picked one up at Walmart today (your right, about $3.50). You show just one connected to the negative line. But the directions say to install on the positive. So I bought two, one for each if needed. But I thought I would ask, do I need to disconnect both or just the negative.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

grytza said:


> Install one of these and shut off the batteries just to be safe. Just a few bucks at Walmart.
> 
> I picked one up at Walmart today (your right, about $3.50). You show just one connected to the negative line. But the directions say to install on the positive. So I bought two, one for each if needed. But I thought I would ask, do I need to disconnect both or just the negative.


You only need one and either side of the battery works to break the circuit but I think the negative side is best. The main reason is old school teaching for working on a car. When disconnecting a battery if the wrench touches the frame as you loosen the negative nothing happens, no sparks and no damage. Once the negative side is off you can touch the positive to ground and nothing will happen but if you do the positive first and accidently touch the wrench to the frame you may just weld the wrench there and a spark can cause the battery to explode if there is any hydrogen present.


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Scott:

It's funny, but I posted a similar (newbie) question on the batteries under the maint. forum. I also picked up the $3.50 unit from WM... (I think we should give the Fulminator a commission)... I don't have power by my unit and a few of the guys suggested a little solar power trickle charger. It's a great idea, I found a couple on Northern Tool for $25-$50 bucks. I'm going to order one today. This might be something that works for you as well.

A big Thank You to all you guys that help get us Newbies through our "rookie years". This a great Web Site.

Jim


----------

